# AVET Reels



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'm interested in the Avet MXJ6.0 for my heaver. The add says it was built to cast but guys on other boards say it is way too fast. I don't want to mag it. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

If you don't want to mag it don't buy it. Avet's are waaaay too fast to cast without magging.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Clyde thats what I feared, hard for me th o justify something that needs to be tweaked to work propoerly from the beach. Yo Connman, you have an Avet, did you mag it?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

every reel i can think of works better once tweaked..i dontsee why you dont want to mag it.they are great reels with great drags and good line capacity.if you think about it a non magged avet is like a slosh without brakes .when a person buys a slosh the first thing they do is put in some brakes(usually).too me this is no different than magging a reel that doestnt com with any form of brakes


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> every reel i can think of works better once tweaked..i dontsee why you dont want to mag it.they are great reels with great drags and good line capacity.if you think about it a non magged avet is like a slosh without brakes .when a person buys a slosh the first thing they do is put in some brakes(usually).too me this is no different than magging a reel that doestnt com with any form of brakes


i geuss thats why i can throw my sx without mags i have been throwing my sloshs with no brakes for a while


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> i geuss thats why i can throw my sx without mags i have been throwing my sloshs with no brakes for a while


You throwing the slosh with th spool tension tight or a slight knock side to side?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

striperswiper said:


> i geuss thats why i can throw my sx without mags i have been throwing my sloshs with no brakes for a while


but you know what.... me, neil, and al still cast further than you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I like AVET.....*

Now I just got into surf fishing and tossing coventional. Tossing a conventional is still new to me.  Now if AVET made a level wind I would be in a hell of alot of troulbe.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

well at least i dont cast like a little girl (AL) and blow up my reels and have to respool them every other day (Neil) and i will think of some later for you TEO


----------



## SurffishNJ (Dec 30, 2003)

*Avet*

I would not buy a Avet for surf fishing without magging it. It is not a major project takes about 10 minutes. Conn hasn't anwsered but I know all of his Avets are magged. As a matter of fact every one I fish with who uses and loves the Avets has magged them.

There are several ways of going about placing the magnets but the're all magged. 

Without the magnets and even with the heavest oil in the bearings its still waaaaaay to fast. At least for me.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Be anyway for a few weeks .
I use a magged avet Sx now as my primary surf reel . The avets where designed as boat reels and the factory casting control is not much use for surf fishing which is why I magged mine originally about 3 years ago . They really are simple to mag , some glue and the choice of either a smaller magnet with a spacer washer or a larger magnet to overcome the distance from the spool . Once magged they are wonderful surf reels and can cast as far as the best distance reels out there like the penn525 and abu6500ct . The Sx holds more line than the 525 roughly 275yards of 17lb suffix tritanium , have excellant drags , are basically maintance free . My SX was a 6:1 gear atio but they are now 5:1 . They are powerful enough to crank in big fish without pumping the rod if you get too tired and just spike the rod . It's just my own opinion but I don't see the need for the MX size for most surf fishing unless you surf fish for sharks .


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

Ive never magged my sx or mxj and I have been fishing with them from the beach and pier for almost 20 months now and never have had a problem . Now there is a really fine line between tight and really loose with these reels. But one you got it set on that one spot dont losin it up any more or she will blow bad. Theyu do have a good drag in them Another reel I got is the new pro gear with a star drag and I got it magged and it seems a little on the slow side for me But it is also a good reel for throwing also.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Hoosierboy is right about the Avets.....there is one setting that you can cast the reel with no mags and only one. Takes a little time to find it but it is there.....one click of the knob in one direction or the other and it either won't cast, or it is blow up city. I personally think the reels cast much better magged. I doubt there is a better built reel out there for the money.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

hoosierboy said:


> Another reel I got is the new pro gear with a star drag and I got it magged and it seems a little on the slow side for me But it is also a good reel for throwing also.


 If it is magged at HJ'S,there should be three mags in there.. Drop one mag. Take the bearings out and clean well. Put one drop of "liquid greese" in each bearing.. Loosen spool tension till she clicks a little each way,and let her fly..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> If it is magged at HJ'S,there should be three mags in there.. Drop one mag. Take the bearings out and clean well. Put one drop of "liquid greese" in each bearing.. Loosen spool tension till she clicks a little each way,and let her fly..


Thanks for the info, Kenny. Ryan is shipping mine back to me this week. He added the mags and shipped it back to me at no cost.  
I bought the Rocket Fuel XS instead of the Liquid Greese. I hope it's not too fast. I'm gonna cast it a few times before I take a magnet out. But your advice is very welcome. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Well, if I have to mag it, use heavy oil and find just the right spot on the cast control knob, I'll stick with the ABU for awhile more so I can fish it instead of playing around with it. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## bttrthanandrew (Jun 2, 2005)

*hatteras outfitters avet*

have any of yall seen the way that tres at hatteras outfitters magged an avet sx?


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Lipyourown, after you mag it, there is no tweaking involved. Put it in freespool and let 'er rip. I think you will be very happy with the Avet, once you mag it.


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

*avet magging*

Where is the best place to get avets magged and how long does it take to get it done ??


----------



## waterone (Oct 25, 2005)

*Avet Magging*

Try this link for an interesting look:

http://floridasurffishing.net/forum/dcboard.php?az=show_mesg&forum=100&topic_id=25231&mesg_id=25231&page=

And you may have already seen this one

http://www.torquedsolutions.com/images/toejam/Magging.pdf

Chuck


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks h2o that is a good site and good news if I can get it done like that am waiting for more info thanks again gov


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

My buddy (Crab Pot) has the MX on a boat rod, are they supposed to "click" when you reel it or are they supposed to be silent like an Abu and Calcutta when you retrieve?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just got an Avet and started tossen her, had HJ do his Mag trick and all I can say is SWEEEEEEET. There aint to many reels out there that folks dont do some kind of Tweeken too so dont let that scare ya off.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Just got an Avet and started tossen her, had HJ do his Mag trick and all I can say is SWEEEEEEET. There aint to many reels out there that folks dont do some kind of Tweeken too so dont let that scare ya off.



hmmm....I beg ta differ......  ...

guess I got my reel like I like my women...tamed and well behaved


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

What about that clicking I mentioned?


----------



## waterone (Oct 25, 2005)

*Avet sx*

yes the clicking is normal for the Avet Sx and I assume the rest of the Avet line.

'tis the sound of the anti-reverse dog, doing it's job.

'waterone


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Guess I'm with Insearch4Drum*

I just ordered a left hand SX, supposed to have some sort of cast control?? What's the best way to magnetically tame her? I cast 525's, Abu 7001's and a Penn 975. This is my first Avet, Christmas present to myself, should I be excited?

Bluesman
Ken Miller


----------



## GWC (Nov 27, 2005)

*avet*

bluesman you are going to luv it I have three and getting more 2-st and a mxl got one sx magged and I am going to send the mx to HJ and have it magged can't wait to get it back .


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

tha only thing I hate about my Avets...is tha clicker...when a feesh hits...all it does is humm


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> tha only thing I hate about my Avets...is tha clicker...when a feesh hits...all it does is humm


Tell ya what, I will take that Hummen Avet off your hands for $50.00 just cause I am a bud


----------

